# Hikari Gold Hauptfutter



## Benseoo7 (12. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,
was haltet ihr so von dem Hikari Gold Futter? Haben hier in Osnabrück die Möglichkeit kostengünstig ( immer GUT oder ??? ) dran zu kommen.
10 kg Sackware für 70 € anstatt 120 €.
Hat jemand evtl. Erfahrung mit dem ( teuren ) Futter?

Gruß

Ben


----------



## Joerg (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hikari Gold Hauptfutter*

Hi Ben,
das soll ganz ordentlich sein.
Der bisherige Vertreiber sitzt ja in Osnabrück, das soll sich nun ändern und daher werden möglicherweise vorhandene Bestände aufgelöst.

Die Herstellerseite gibt aber keine Information über die wirkliche Zusammensetzung. 
Bei diesem Preis sollte man etwas mehr Informationen erwarten dürfen. 

Falls das MHD Datum passt, ist das sicher kein schlechtes Angebot.


----------



## Moonlight (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hikari Gold Hauptfutter*

Hikari allgemein ist ganz gut. Habe ich (bis auf die letzten 2 Jahre) immer gefüttert.
Wollte nur mal was anderes ausprobieren ... naja, ich werde wohl auf Hikari wieder zurück kommen


----------

